# bored as fuck in colorado



## john connor (Aug 4, 2015)

suck in colorado for a while because of legal shit stayn with my family need someone to have a beer or coffee with and mabe play some music may travel if your not to far .........


----------



## Mankini (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm going to invest in a Pignose and a cheap electric guitar soon and start busking the Aspen/Vail corridor.


----------



## john connor (Aug 4, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> I'm going to invest in a Pignose and a cheap electric guitar soon and start busking the Aspen/Vail corridor.


 sounds like my kind of fun where are you know


----------



## Mankini (Aug 4, 2015)

Getting ready to move to Aspen. Stuck in Orlando right now but should be there within about 10 days.

http://pignose.myshopify.com/collections/portable-amps/products/hog-30-recharging-portable-amp

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Ibanez-Gio-White-Electric-Guitar-23200821.html

Goodwill online Cheap as F--K!!!!


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 4, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Getting ready to move to Aspen. Stuck in Orlando right now but should be there within about 10 days.
> 
> http://pignose.myshopify.com/collections/portable-amps/products/hog-30-recharging-portable-amp
> 
> ...


"stuck inOrlando" i know Epcot can keep u occupied for hours, yo and then there is Orange Blossum Trail too


----------



## Mankini (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you Bro. That might prove useful!


----------



## angerisagift (Aug 4, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Thank you Bro. That might prove
> 
> 
> voodoochile76 said:
> ...


----------

